# anesthesia CPT code for spinal surgery



## annettebec (Dec 6, 2010)

patient had spinal surgery including laminectomy and insertion of harrington rods.  Would you assign 00604 as anesthesia code?  Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 7, 2010)

00670 Anesthesia for extensive spine and spinal cord procedures (eg, spinal instrumentation or vascular procedures)

When I saw the instrumentation in your description this code came up.


----------

